# Oral winny and Dbol recipe?



## ls1x (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm wanting to make some Dbol and winny using humco oral suspending vehicle. 

Can anyone tell me how to do this to make 50mg Dbol and winny?


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 16, 2012)

It will not work with the dbol..you need to dissolve that in EA.


----------



## ls1x (Dec 16, 2012)

Ea? Sry drawing a blank. Lol


----------

